# No Ones Talking About the Canon 6D yet???



## Thematic (Sep 9, 2012)

What do you guys think? 

Specs:
*Canon EOS 6D
*Another suggestion that the Canon EOS 6D will be announced soon. It might be announced on a different day than the PowerShot and Pixma announcements early next week.
*Specifications
*


22mp (Same sensor as 5D2)
4.5 fps
Touchscreen
Same AF system as 7D
Lower build quality than the 5D Mark III
from canonrumors


----------



## Big Mike (Sep 10, 2012)

from canon*rumors *

Still just a rumor.


----------



## MLeeK (Sep 10, 2012)

It's aimed more at those who are shooting with rebels or the 60D wanting to upgrade than it is most of us who are shooting canon professionally. 
I have a 7D and a 5D2. A combination of the two would have been nice when the 7D came out, but it's kind of useless to me. It doesn't have the FPS that the 7D does. The only thing it really is is an upgrade to the 7D sensor and a downgrade for the FPS. Not an option for me. I need that FPS. 
On the 5D2 it's just an upgrade to the focus system. Not worth me replacing my much hated 5d2 with it. If I am going to pay $2k for that I might as well swallow my budget and go to the 5d3 that's got everything I want in it AND added other benefits like the improved sensor.


----------



## Overread (Sep 10, 2012)

Its still just a rumour - and Canon rumours isn't that accurate (how many years have they rumoured a 100-400mm MII? - they might get it right one year). 

That said I hate the idea of touchscreens creeping into DSLRs. Honestly the whole idea of a touch screen is a pain in many many applications - its just not needed. However its also sadly the case that its seen a bit like 3D movies in that "its the next big thing and everything needs it". DSLRs don't need it - I don't need my nose changing settings on the backscreen and I want my nice -easy to push buttons that don't suddenly become impossible to see in strong sunlight.


----------



## Jaemie (Sep 10, 2012)

(sorry - unrelated rant made into it's own thread elsewhere)


----------



## mjhoward (Sep 10, 2012)

If it is to be announced soon, with Canon, it will still be at least another full year before anyone will be able to buy it.


----------



## Derrel (Sep 10, 2012)

mjhoward said:


> If it is to be announced soon, with Canon, it will still be at least another full year before anyone will be able to buy it.



Is that a year BEFORE the immediate recall on the new product, or on year's time AFTER the immediate recall on the brand-new product?

Cough,cough. Yeah, I can see the idea of a 6D, a down-market rework of the 5D-II's sensor in an even-cheaper body. I mean, why NOT???? The 5D-II is thoroughly played out, and the 5D-III at $3,500 is selling poorly...that is simply too much money for basically the same-old same-old (1 MP more in pixel count, and finally a decent AF system, after four years with the 5D-II), so REALLY SLASHING the price point and using an older sensor  or a sensor of the "same" MP count as the older technology makes a lot of sense--ample rez, and still creates a differentiation in the minds of consumers, preserving the "higher status" of higher-priced, higher-spec'd models. It'll probably be a good seller. Now that the economy officially sucks, these $3,500--$2699 FF cameras are not selling many units. "Upgraders" are very likely to see a strong value proposition in a 6D--as long as the price isn't $500 higher than a NIkon with the same or higher MP count and similar features. I personally think a Canon 6D seems VERY likely. Very likely indeed. I expect the Nikon equivalent to be announced Sept 13 at that big press conference Nikon has scheduled. And Photokina in Cologne,Germany starts Sept 18, so....we'll know much more, soon!


----------



## sovietdoc (Sep 10, 2012)

~ not interested..


----------



## PlanetStarbucks (Sep 10, 2012)

If it's a full frame sensor in a package that doesn't cost a fortune, it'll sell very nicely.  I'd buy one.


----------



## hukim0531 (Sep 10, 2012)

Nikon is supposedly working on releasing an affordable FF dslr in the near future, so Canon making a similar move to counter Nikon is very plausible.  Heck if anything this should help drive 5D2 prices even lower so that I might actually be able to finally afford a FF upgrade.  I will have to sell my 30mm and 55-250 and start out fresh with just 50mm again, but I'd be a very happy man.


----------



## Overread (Sep 10, 2012)

I suspect both are actually competing against Canons own second hand market - a 5D original is going for around the same price second hand as a rebel  and the 5D, barring its AF, was very impressive for its time and still a very viable camera. I can see both companies wanting to snag that corner of the market who want a capable, but affordable fullframe camera.


----------



## Thematic (Sep 11, 2012)

I've read a lot of complaints abut the 5D Mark II's slow AF system, and read a lot of good things from that of the 7D. So the combination of each camera's strengths put into one package sounds like a good place for me to start.

I've been a fan of photography for some time now and want to take it up to execute my artistic and commercial aspirations. With that said, I'm solely interested in a FF camera. My photography will be a mix of street and studio with heavy emphasis on portraiture. I'd like to shoot at 50 and 85mm and feel that a cropped sensor would compromise the ideal perspective that I have in mind. A DSLR that can shoot video well is an interest of mine as well. 

Here's where my inexperience comes into play and where I'm hoping you guys can help me: If I want to achieve the same perspective that i'd get on a FF camera shooting at 50/85mm, in theory, wouldn't I just increase the distance from my subject(s) on a cropped sensor? Or would compression/distortion be a consequence to an increase in distance from the subject? 

If yes and no, then would it behoove me to go with something like a D7000 and buy some lenses that would be about the equivalent of the desired focal lengths I want to shoot at? I figure it's more than an efficient camera, and the money I'd be saving from not buying one of the more expensive FFs will allow me to invest in some nice glass. 

Ultimately I'm willing to invest $2500, maybe $3000. Although I would just be starting, I'm going to go into this for the long hall. So, I'd like to invest my money into quality and capability rather than settle for something that seemed like a safe and practical buy for a beginner. 

To use an analogy... I want to become a pianist and buy the best keyboard for $2,500. I could chose a 76 keys keyboard for $1300 or a full 88 key keyboard for $2300. Although 76 keys is sufficient for most pieces, there are certain songs I wont be able to play without the extra 12 keys. So, if I'm going to take it serious, shouldn't I invest my money in the 88 keys keyboard so that I have the option to play any song of my choosing without any limitations?

I've been a lurker on this site for a while and really value a lot of your guys input. So, what do you guys think I should do?


----------



## Fishmaster (Sep 11, 2012)

Wait for Photokina starting 18th of this month. Who knows there MIGHT be a surprise MAYBE ?????????


----------



## hukim0531 (Sep 11, 2012)

Thematic said:


> I've read a lot of complaints abut the 5D Mark II's slow AF system, and read a lot of good things from that of the 7D. So the combination of each camera's strengths put into one package sounds like a good place for me to start.
> 
> I've been a fan of photography for some time now and want to take it up to execute my artistic and commercial aspirations. With that said, I'm solely interested in a FF camera. My photography will be a mix of street and studio with heavy emphasis on portraiture. I'd like to shoot at 50 and 85mm and feel that a cropped sensor would compromise the ideal perspective that I have in mind. A DSLR that can shoot video well is an interest of mine as well.
> 
> ...



I love your piano analogy but not sure if crop should be viewed solely as limitations although I agree with you that even using same exact lens, pictures from FF have that magical quality that crop cameras just cannot.  Looks like 5D2 will be able to accommodate you nicely given your shooting style, so I'd say wait until the '6D' to release on market, handle both 6D and 5D2, read a review or two and then make your determination.


----------



## PlanetStarbucks (Sep 11, 2012)

Thematic said:


> To use an analogy... I want to become a pianist and buy the best keyboard for $2,500. I could chose a 76 keys keyboard for $1300 or a full 88 key keyboard for $2300. Although 76 keys is sufficient for most pieces, there are certain songs I wont be able to play without the extra 12 keys. So, if I'm going to take it serious, shouldn't I invest my money in the 88 keys keyboard so that I have the option to play any song of my choosing without any limitations?



I would say it's probably more important for to learn how to play, then to worry about an extra octave.  Sure...you could afford the higher cost of the 88 keys, but wouldn't it be better to buy 77 and use the extra money on lessons?  The extra keys don't mean anything if all you can bust out is an arythmic version of Mary had a little lamb.

The analogy is sound though...the full frame sensor is the same thing as a crop, with that extra margin of performance.  I would say though, that focal lengths aren't one of the drawbacks of a crop sensor.  The marginal increase when you go FF is sharpness, depth of field, noise performance, and low light performance (among others), but not focal length.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Sep 11, 2012)

*yawn*


----------



## Thematic (Sep 11, 2012)

PlanetStarbucks said:


> The analogy is sound though...the full frame sensor is the same thing as a crop, with that extra margin of performance.  I would say though, that focal lengths aren't one of the drawbacks of a crop sensor. *The marginal increase when you go FF is sharpness, depth of field, noise performance, and low light performance (among others), but not focal length.*


Just made me WANT a FF more. But as you mentioned, I would have to agree with the notion that the extra money to be spent on lessons would do more more good than buying a FF without any. (I just want that superior image quality 

Appreciate the feedback!


----------



## ScubaDude (Sep 11, 2012)

Let me know when the 1D MkIV MkII is released.


----------



## PlanetStarbucks (Sep 12, 2012)

Thematic said:


> PlanetStarbucks said:
> 
> 
> > The analogy is sound though...the full frame sensor is the same thing as a crop, with that extra margin of performance.  I would say though, that focal lengths aren't one of the drawbacks of a crop sensor. *The marginal increase when you go FF is sharpness, depth of field, noise performance, and low light performance (among others), but not focal length.*
> ...



Yerp...I'm with ya.  Everyone wants to go FF.  It definitely is a superior design.  But all that extra silicon is why it's so much more expensive.  

I had the craziest thought yesterday.  Back in film days, when we wanted better performance we went to 120mm film...can any of you imagine the dreamy awesomeness that would be produced by a 120mm digital sensor???  oh man!  

Probably never happen...it's hard enough to produce flawless silicon to build a FF on, much less a 120mm sensor.


----------



## gsgary (Sep 12, 2012)

PlanetStarbucks said:
			
		

> Yerp...I'm with ya.  Everyone wants to go FF.  It definitely is a superior design.  But all that extra silicon is why it's so much more expensive.
> 
> I had the craziest thought yesterday.  Back in film days, when we wanted better performance we went to 120mm film...can any of you imagine the dreamy awesomeness that would be produced by a 120mm digital sensor???  oh man!
> 
> Probably never happen...it's hard enough to produce flawless silicon to build a FF on, much less a 120mm sensor.



Are you for real ? there are loads of medium format digital cameras and backs and it is 120 not 120mm


----------



## Overread (Sep 12, 2012)

Affordable digital medium format cameras are not much on the market - but yeah as Gary says there are quite a few medium format cameras out there now (and if you can't afford new you can rent for a specific project).


----------



## PlanetStarbucks (Sep 12, 2012)

You just changed my life...


----------

